# Tamiya mini cooper



## aric (Jun 23, 2009)

I built this built this kit to get back into modeling after a few years away. 
Windshield got fogged  , i think the CA glue fogged it. Built it while moving so all i had on hand were craft store acrylics, the ones where the bottles/cups come on one sprue


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Not too bad for what you had on hand. You are right about CA fogging the windshield. Thanks for sharing.
Chris


----------



## jingles (Jan 21, 2005)

don't look to bad, are those 3 cyl. engines?


----------



## aric (Jun 23, 2009)

little 4 cyls. 998cc and a "big" 1275cc. Only 3 pipes for 4cyls like the old ford flathead though.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

You can run some future onto those windows and it will help hide the fogging, kinda like lotion on dry skin.

Steve


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

These were great little cars, and I think it turned out pretty well. If the fogging is on the outside, you can also clean it up some with a dot of non-acetone nail polish remover on a Q-Tip.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

I love the WIX oil filter!!!!...Jeff


----------

